# Bay wood bowl



## TXMoon (Jul 31, 2019)

Bay wood bowl. 5" dia x 2-3/4" tall. Very nice wood to turn though the tool and the shavings would often get very hot. Love the grain, the deep color, and how the end-grain shines.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice one Kevin. Got a rich and warm feel to it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 1, 2019)

Another very nice bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 1, 2019)

Pretty stuff!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2019)

I like that, not familiar with bay wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 1, 2019)

Has some great chatoyance

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 1, 2019)

Tony said:


> I like that, not familiar with bay wood.


Me either. I saw the blank for sale on WoodTurningBlanks4U and decided to give it a shot. I also bought a Camphor blank which I'll get to this weekend.


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 1, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Has some great chatoyance


Thank you, and I learned a new word today! I was thinking "chatoyance" was someone making too much small talk in the break room.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 1, 2019)

That's a beaut! Never worked with Bay wood. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 1, 2019)

Pretty bowl, that end grain is sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 1, 2019)

Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 1, 2019)

Simple, elegant well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 2, 2019)

Tony said:


> I like that, not familiar with bay wood.



Because it is not a common, common name. It does not have any woods associated for the first 30 hits on Google. Don't take this wrongly, there are a few woods call bay wood, but more based on growing location and not common name.

@TXMoon 

Kevin, what Latin name did WoodTurningBlanks4U provide with the purchase?


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 2, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Because it is not a common, common name. It does not have any woods associated for the first 30 hits on Google. Don't take this wrongly, there are a few woods call bay wood, but more based on growing location and not common name.
> 
> @TXMoon
> 
> Kevin, what Latin name did WoodTurningBlanks4U provide with the purchase?


I don't have the recipt any more but sent them an email. I did a search and am guessing Bay is another name for Myrtl. If not, I am going to get some of that because it's beautiful as well. I'll post what WoodTurningBlanks4U replies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GS-76 (Aug 3, 2019)

Yep, Bay wood, Bay leaf, Myrtle all the same wood. Myrtlewood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 4, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Because it is not a common, common name. It does not have any woods associated for the first 30 hits on Google. Don't take this wrongly, there are a few woods call bay wood, but more based on growing location and not common name.
> 
> @TXMoon
> 
> Kevin, what Latin name did WoodTurningBlanks4U provide with the purchase?



Mark and Kevin,
Those guys are in Fl and saw mostly Fl and east coast woods so I doubt Myrtle but maybe a bay magnolia?? I have ordered several times from them. They do have some nice blanks and have always been gentlemen to deal with. Jim

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 4, 2019)

JR Parks said:


> Mark and Kevin,
> Those guys are in Fl and saw mostly Fl and east coast woods so I doubt Myrtle but maybe a bay magnolia?? I have ordered several times from them. They do have some nice blanks and have always been gentlemen to deal with. Jim


Yes they have been. I like their inventory and am always going back to see what I want to try next. I'd like to get a shot at some Olive wood but daaang that stuff is expensive!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 4, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> Yes they have been. I like their inventory and am always going back to see what I want to try next. I'd like to get a shot at some Olive wood but daaang that stuff is expensive!



Try olive grained ash, looks very similar and smells very similar, more rare but often cheaper. And save up for the olive score.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Florida it could be a number of different species...

https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fr379


Here locally these three are the most common...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persea_borbonia - Red Bay
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnolia_virginiana - Sweet Bay
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persea_palustris - Swamp Bay

Most around here are cut for commercial firewood or mulch. They typically have gnarly twisted trunks without a lot of straight lumber in them. Probably from trying to find sunlight through the canopies in the swamps as they grow.

And, yes we do have our share of Magnolia, but we don't call them Bays.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 5, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Florida it could be a number of different species...
> 
> https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fr379
> 
> ...



I lack having any Swamp bay in the reference wood collection, so would like some if you land any good pieces.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 5, 2019)

What dimensions are you looking for in sample Mark, I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 5, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> What dimensions are you looking for in sample Mark, I'll see what I can find.



Finished samples are 3" x 6" x 1/2", like little boards. So anything bigger is fine to season and work up in time. Let me know, thanks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (Aug 6, 2019)

Well I am probably wrong, But you can rub Myrtle leaves in your hands and get a nice spicy pepper smell. You can dry the leaves and use as a spice in cooking. Myrtle is also called Bay leaf, and Pepperwood for just that reason.
I would bet a chance that they could be related in some form as the color is almost exactly like Myrtle. Keep us informed.
What about some variety of Crape or Crepe Myrtle.?


----------

